# Amazing Animation: Animator vs. Animation



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

This is remarkable and funny at the same time:

The ForumWales Blog - ‘Welsh Stuff and More’ » Blog Archive » Animator vs. Animation


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great. I remember that from a couple of years ago. Here is the sequel.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTPpbHueNJ4


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

Hilarious!


----------

